# More Fork Fixin !



## dougfisk (Jul 13, 2013)

When a swingset just won't do...

Someone tell Vince I didn't have a spare bumper jack... or a hunk of big angle iron... or a way to cut a slot in a hunk of big angle iron...  But I did have a 2x4 and Harbor Freight sells little bottle jacks...  Only 103 today, a bit of a cool spell.

*badabing *:eek:






*badaboom *


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the heat is getting to you, that one's not bent!


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think the heat is getting to you, that one's not bent!




Not bent ANYMORE.  In my excitement, I forgot to take a "before" pic.  

This one was bent 90% in the blades, and quite notably.... ...when a swing-set just won't do.


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2013)

I've always wondered how to straighten a bent jack. An old classic bike seems like it might be a fairly expensive route to take though.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I've always wondered how to straighten a bent jack. An old classic bike seems like it might be a fairly expensive route to take though.




I have a lot of them... and they are not consumed in the process.


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think the heat is getting to you, that one's not bent!




In actuality, all we are really seeing is the badaboom photos.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> In actuality, all we are really seeing is the badaboom photos.




point taken


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2013)

Now I look like some crazy old fart who doesn't know what the hell he's talking about. I'd say this worked out rather well for you, Doug.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> ... I'd say this worked out rather well for you, Doug.




The gizmo or the verbal jiu-jitzu?


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 13, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Someone tell Vince I didn't have a spare bumper jack... or a hunk of big angle iron... or a way to cut a slot in a hunk of big angle iron...  But I did have a 2x4 and Harbor Freight sells little bottle jacks...  Only 103 today, a bit of a cool spell.
> 
> *badabing *:eek:
> 
> ...




Did that really work?  2x4's and a small jack!  As mentioned it really would of been nice to see the " before " picture.  I'm almost tempted to try it.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 13, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> Did that really work?  2x4's and a small jack!  As mentioned it really would of been nice to see the " before " picture.  I'm almost tempted to try it.




Well, see how the shaft is about 2 1/2 to 3 inches extended?  It started at less than 1/2 inch extended.  This was a radically bent fork.  I have another just like it.  I will take a before pic next time.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 14, 2013)

I just realized that these are some of the only pictures you've ever posted that don't show your corvette hiding in the garage.    Does that long section of 2x4 projecting from under the jack serve a purpose?


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 14, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> ...Does that long section of 2x4 projecting from under the jack serve a purpose?




I thought a handle would be useful; so that my left hand could hold the stand/bike/tool assemblage steady while the right hand pumps the lever.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Now I look like some crazy old fart who doesn't know what the hell he's talking about. I'd say this worked out rather well for you, Doug.




So whats new.I think most members have already come to accept this anytime you post a comment.


----------



## curtis odom (Aug 11, 2013)

Years back in a old bike shop I worked in we had a mechanical jack that did exactly this same thing. Worked just fine for a simple repair but it did not address alignment.


----------

